
5 Things I’ve Learned in Four Years at a Startup - ohjeez
http://emzingo.com/5-things-ive-learned-in-four-years-at-a-startup/
======
joekozPHL
Great advice to "be good to people that helped you, and people in general".
Never hurts to share some goodwill!

